
Depression's Evolutionary Roots - sethbannon
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=depressions-evolutionary
======
tokenadult
Previous discussion three years ago (when the article was newly published):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=788259>

I wonder what follow-up there has been on this issue meanwhile.

------
Millennium
If depression is not a malfunction, then we must at least accept that
depression CAN malfunction. "Turning on" depression might be a useful ability,
but there are people who can't turn it off, and others for whom it seems to
turn on unbidden.

